# What's the best yarn for making placemats?



## diamondbelle

I just got the Martha Stewart loom & want to make some woven or loom-knit placemats. I've looked at cotton yarns, but some of them require hand washing or can't be put in the dryer.

Any suggestions for yarn that is washable & dryable, and can be used under warm plates?

Thanks!


----------



## Ronie

rug yarn or a bulky weight yarn would be nice and thick. Lionbrand cotton yarn should be fine.. after all if its for washing dishes it should be wash and dry durable... there has been talk of yarn made with tee shirts .. that would be nice also.. I think where you need to be careful is with pot holders.. or hot pads where a hot pan will come into contact.. then you want a natural fiber so it won't melt.. although there are some in here that say they never had a problem... best of luck with your search...


----------



## diamondbelle

Thanks! I was on the Lionbrand website so I'm considering that one. I have a cone of variegated Sugar'n'Cream, but it doesn't go with my kitchen. Maybe I'll use that for practice on the loom. I can always use more dishcloths.


----------



## Moon Loomer

diamondbelle said:


> I just got the Martha Stewart loom & want to make some woven or loom-knit placemats. I've looked at cotton yarns, but some of them require hand washing or can't be put in the dryer.
> 
> Any suggestions for yarn that is washable & dryable, and can be used under warm plates?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Diamondbelle, I believe the Martha Stewart loom system can be used as a single or double rake looms, so you can use patterns from Provo Craft's round and long looms, also patterns from Authentic Knitting Board with adjustment for gauge, and try You Tube. Moon Loomer


----------



## diamondbelle

Moon Loomer said:


> diamondbelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the Martha Stewart loom & want to make some woven or loom-knit placemats. I've looked at cotton yarns, but some of them require hand washing or can't be put in the dryer.
> 
> Any suggestions for yarn that is washable & dryable, and can be used under warm plates?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Diamondbelle, I believe the Martha Stewart loom system can be used as a single or double rake looms, so you can use patterns from Provo Craft's round and long looms, also patterns from Authentic Knitting Board with adjustment for gauge, and try You Tube. Moon Loomer
Click to expand...

Moon Loomer - I'm so new to looms that I had to look up the definitions of single rake and double rake looms!

Yes, the Martha Stewart loom can be used both ways, and can also be used for weaving like the old potholder looms I had when I was a child - the ones that had the stretchy loops.

I started weaving one placemat on the rectangle form, but I can tell you - I could have knitted or crocheted a set of 4 placemats a whole lot faster! I'm tempted to rip it out - it's halfway done - and start all over again with a knit pattern. Thanks for the info on Provo Crafts. I had no idea there were so many websites with loom patterns.


----------



## Moon Loomer

diamondbelle said:


> Moon Loomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamondbelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the Martha Stewart loom & want to make some woven or loom-knit placemats. I've looked at cotton yarns, but some of them require hand washing or can't be put in the dryer.
> 
> Any suggestions for yarn that is washable & dryable, and can be used under warm plates?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Diamondbelle, I believe the Martha Stewart loom system can be used as a single or double rake looms, so you can use patterns from Provo Craft's round and long looms, also patterns from Authentic Knitting Board with adjustment for gauge, and try You Tube. Moon Loomer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moon Loomer - I'm so new to looms that I had to look up the definitions of single rake and double rake looms!
> 
> Yes, the Martha Stewart loom can be used both ways, and can also be used for weaving like the old potholder looms I had when I was a child - the ones that had the stretchy loops.
> 
> I started weaving one placemat on the rectangle form, but I can tell you - I could have knitted or crocheted a set of 4 placemats a whole lot faster! I'm tempted to rip it out - it's halfway done - and start all over again with a knit pattern. Thanks for the info on Provo Crafts. I had no idea there were so many websites with loom patterns.
Click to expand...

Try these: The on line magazine, Loom Knitters Circle at http://lke.typepad.com Kathy Norris at http://www.kathynorrisdesigns.com she has written 3 loom knitting books "Knitting Wheel Fashions, More Knitting Wheel Fashions, and I Can't believe I'm Loom Knitting" (last is best) and more. Loom Knitting Help http://www.loomknittinghelp.com, have fun hunting looming on the net, BUT save time to loom knit! Moon Loomer


----------



## diamondbelle

Ha Ha! Since I got back into knitting last year, I'm way behind in my reading. If I start looming, I'll get behind in my knitting, too. Not to mention housework - the dust bunnies are multiplying exponentially!


----------



## SylviaC

So true diamondbelle but I just had to try it and now I am in more trouble. So much yarn, so little time. 
So many WIP's and should be WIP's that I don't have enough hours in the day, so housework is at the bottom of the list - just a good job it is only me and my Penny cat...:lol:


----------

